# magazines



## chocolate:) (Jan 12, 2005)

hello,
I have been looking for some best cakes&pastries cooking magazines to follow up the new trends & receipes all around the world.Could you let me know?
thank you...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm not sure where to find it although I'm sure a search will bring it up (although to tell you the truth I'm not even sure if it's still in existance, though I would hope it would be) It's "Konditerai und Cafe". It is out of Germany and if available it's expensive, but great to keep up on European styles.


----------

